# Ayuda con cuadro...



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Pues resulta se fisuró el chainstay derecho de mi Jamis Dakar, justo donde se une con el chainstay - yoke. Aún no se rompe por completo pero una fisura es una fisura.
Recién fuí en la mañana a mi tienda-taller favorito y hablé con el Ing en Jefe. Según él sí se puede soldar pero no se puede saber que tan bien quedará después de la reparación. Por soldarla me cobra $450.00 MN . 
¿Como ven? ¿Lo reparo? ¿Me compro otro?
Mi mayor problema es que no tengo para otro cuadro. Ahí me mostró un Jamis XLT con un FOX DHX Air 4.0 pero pide $9500.00 MN. Mucho para mí. Igual y alguno otro más brato, pero ¿dónde conseguirlo? ¿En México? ¿Importarlo?  
¿Alguna idea, sugerencia?  
Saludos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Pues resulta se fisuró el chainstay derecho de mi Jamis Dakar, justo donde se une con el chainstay - yoke. Aún no se rompe por completo pero una fisura es una fisura.
> Recién fuí en la mañana a mi tienda-taller favorito y hablé con el Ing en Jefe. Según él sí se puede soldar pero no se puede saber que tan bien quedará después de la reparación. Por soldarla me cobra $450.00 MN .
> ¿Como ven? ¿Lo reparo? ¿Me compro otro?
> Mi mayor problema es que no tengo para otro cuadro. Ahí me mostró un Jamis XLT con un FOX DHX Air 4.0 pero pide $9500.00 MN. Mucho para mí. Igual y alguno otro más brato, pero ¿dónde conseguirlo? ¿En México? ¿Importarlo?
> ...


Antes que nada, que mala suerte lo de tu cuadro.

Como tu dices, una fisura es una fisura, y al menos que tu mecanico sea un experto metalurgico, no te conviene ni siquiera tratar de soldarlo. Segun tengo entendido, al aluminio se le tiene que dar un tratamiento especial de calor para que una vez soldado el metal no quede debil. En que consiste el tratamiento, la verdad no lo sé.

Opciones:

Reparalo? NO!!!!

Comprar otro? Pues ahi depende de tu presupuesto como bien dices. $9.5k por u cuadro Jamis se me hace exagerado (yo no pagaria más de 500-600USD). por los 9.5k o un poco más, existen una infinidad de cuadros de muchas mejores caracteristicas que puedes comprar por Internet; a lo mejor un poco más caro por el envío pero valdran la pena. NOs es que Jamis sea mala -de hecho me gustan- pero para mi gusto su encanto viene de ser bicis baratas y el precio que te ofrecen por el cuadro en definitiva no es barato.

Otra Opción? por que no les llamas a Jamis directamente y vez si te pueden vender un Chainstay, igual y te pueden echar la mano con eso.

Suerte y espero no te deje mucho tiempo fuera de la rodada


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Soldar aluminio = No aplica.

Habla directo con Jamis, se supone que tiene buen CS, chance te hacen efecto de la garantia o te mandan un chainstay barato o hasta gratis. Una fisura no me suena muy bien y si estas dentro de garantia no debe de haber ningun problema. 

Saludos


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Sigue en garantía? Si no algunas marcas te dan crédito a cambio de tu cuadro antiguo a favor de uno nuevo. Finalmente yo vería si puedes comprar nada más la pieza rota, no todo el cuadro.

Suerte! :thumbsup: 

Mada


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Lo que otros ya han dicho... 

Pero... que aluminio es? Si es 6061 SIN TRATAMIENTO TERMICO, podrias soldarlo. Pero 7005 o si el aluminio esta tratado ya (T6, T8, etc), olvidalo.

Igual, no es una garantia, sino un parche. Te lo pongo es estos terminos... Es como si lo pegaras con JB Weld... solo que tal vez dure mas.

Lo mejor es reemplazar la pieza o cuadro... Si esta en garantia o te hacen descuento, que chido.

Si, 9500 esta muy manchado. Por ese precio pides uno a Jenson y te alcanza para un juego de frenos hidraulicos.

Hace poco habia un Titus Switchblade Mediano rolando por unos 8000 baros, por ejemplo; que no es por nada pero deja viendo visiones al Jamis...


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Ya.
Pues no alcanza garantía, en primera es 2003, osea, ya tuvo sus mejores tiempos. Además, algo me dice que esa fisura resultó de la última carrera de 4x, en la cual corrí con el Jamis. (tonto!!!!!! ¬¬ )
Total, ya estuve revisando en Internet y ví un MC SanAndreas en $599 USD!!!! Obvio, más taxes, envío y lo que sableén al entrar a México. Es una opción.
Otra es optar por un cuadro para DJ-street (toda vez que de un tiempoa la fecha estoy cayendo en el lado obscuro). No me parecen tan caros, en el rango de 300-500 USD. Sin embargo, hace rato pasé a una tienda de bicis cerca de casita y ví esto pero el modelo 2006 ¿el precio? $6600.00 MN.

http://www.harobikes.com/2006/atb/threadone.php

Principales diferencias: La que ví tiene discos adelante y atrás, tijera Manitou Trance y es color ***** mate.
Lo demás es igual.

¿Que opinan?

PD: Warp: Sí ví tu Titus, pero es TU Titus. 
Además, si sigo en esto de los brincos (ajá...) y 4X es muy posible que sufra el mismo destino que mi Dakar(+), y eso sería algo muy feo.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> PD: Warp: Sí ví tu Titus, pero es TU Titus.
> Además, si sigo en esto de los brincos (ajá...) y 4X es muy posible que sufra el mismo destino que mi Dakar(+), y eso sería algo muy feo.


Posiblemente aguante mucho mas que la Dakar, pero no es para eso. La geometria no es la mejor para eso.

Creo que tampoco es tu talla, no? Las Medianas Titus vienen un poquito grandes.

Ademas, era una broma... solo para ilustrar lo manchados que son en algunas tiendas. Pero ahora que me salio barato el coche, bien podria vender mi cuadro por uno nuevo.

Un momento... no son las 2003 las que se rompian nomas de verlas? 
Seguro que Jamis no te la puede cambiar? Checa en estos boards, pero me parece que ofrecian un upgrade o algo asi.

Si estas aperrado con las de suspension para 4X y brincos, date una vuelta por Zona Bike... la Akita se ve de pelos para ese uso por geometria y construccion.

Aunque Haro es una muy buena opcion y como bici "completa" (los componentes no son lo mejor), la GT Ruckus cuesta baras y esta hecha para esos haberes.

Suerte!


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Algunas compañias de bicis te hacen valida la garantía sin importar el año que la compraste, valdría la pena que les escribieras y mandarle unas fotos de la fractura del cuadro.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

:skep: Veré con Jamis... 

¿La GT Ruckus? Ví algunas Gt's pero Chucker en el mismo lugar dónde tenían la Haro. Están en menos $5900.00 MN.

http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2048&country=usa&brand=moun

¿Son mejores que Haro?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hace poco habia un Titus Switchblade Mediano rolando por unos 8000 baros, por ejemplo; que no es por nada pero deja viendo visiones al Jamis...


wacala, que robo.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> :skep: Veré con Jamis...
> 
> ¿La GT Ruckus? Ví algunas Gt's pero Chucker en el mismo lugar dónde tenían la Haro. Están en menos $5900.00 MN.
> 
> ...


Paras 4x, las dos son muy buenas, ambas vienen con mucha experiencia e BMX lo cual no puede ser malo. En lo personal, me parece que las Haro ofrecen una mejor relacion costo-beneficio, aunque sus bicis estan mas inclinadas hacia el lado bruto, mientras que GT pareciera ser un poco mas fina. Como sea, cualquiera de las dos es una buena opcion.

Ahora bien, como dijo Warp, no dejes de lado la Akita, desde lejos se le ve que la geometria es adecuada para 4x y creo que los precios son muy adecuados.

Suerte


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ay, lo siento lo de tu cuadro. ?No hablaste con Jamis? Como alguien ya dijo, puede que vendan el puro triangulo de atras. Si es asi, seria lo mas economico para montarte de nuevo en una bici, aunque no aguante bien el 4X. Pues, por lo menos tendrias en que subir mientras ahorras y buscas buena oferta en algo mas dispuesto a 4X.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> ...
> Otra es optar por un cuadro para DJ-street (toda vez que de un tiempoa la fecha estoy cayendo en el lado obscuro). No me parecen tan caros, en el rango de 300-500 USD. Sin embargo, hace rato pasé a una tienda de bicis cerca de casita y ví esto pero el modelo 2006 ¿el precio? $6600.00 MN.
> 
> http://www.harobikes.com/2006/atb/threadone.php
> ...


Anteopolis,

Donde vives? En que tienda viste la Haro? parece un buen componente para mi Z1 y el precio no esta nada mal.


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Anteopolis,
> 
> Donde vives? En que tienda viste la Haro? parece un buen componente para mi Z1 y el precio no esta nada mal.


Yo vivo por el cruce de Periférico y Ermita Iztapalapa. La tienda en dónde tanto al Haro como la Gt se llamaba 'Juguetes y bicicletas Cuqui' (por acá todo el mundo la sigue conociendo así) pero ahora se llama 'Interbike'. Es la sucursal, la matriz la encuentras en el centro, a media cuadra de San Pablo. No hay peirde, ambas están pintadas amarillo.
La sucursal está sobre Av. Ermita Iztapalapa casi esquina con Av. Sn. Lorenzo. una calle del metro UAM-I, de la línea ocho.

Mejor de decido antes de que me la ganes (no sé cuantas tengan, el mes pasado ví una ThreadEight verde que 'voló' ).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Anteopolis,
> 
> Donde vives? En que tienda viste la Haro? parece un buen componente para mi Z1 y el precio no esta nada mal.


No te gustaria un cartucho TST para tu Z1??? :devil:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> No te gustaria un cartucho TST para tu Z1??? :devil:


mmmhhh... TST vs HSCV (porque me imagino que ahí es a donde vas, no?)... ya en serio no lo se, deja veo que tal jala el TST el Domingo, pero de entrada creo que a mi me funciona mas el HSCV.... ahggg necesitamos un mano a mano de horquillas para ver la diferencia real en el rendimiento de los cartuchos.

Es decir, ni Si ni NO... sino todo lo contrario 

BTW, no se me olvida llevarte tu herramineta el domingo.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp, de nuevo, podrias traer la motoraptor extra el Domingo? Gracias

Sobre la Thread Eight: Buena bici pero con serios problemas en los horizontal dropouts. Si es 2007 la repararon el problema pero si es 2006 probablemente vayas a necesitar pedir unos nuevos dropouts a Haro gratuitamente... Fuera de eso es buen cuadro


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Warp, de nuevo, podrias traer la motoraptor extra el Domingo? Gracias


No hay tos.. la llevo.:thumbsup:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Pues después de leer sus sabias y desinteresadas sugerencias y comentarios me puse investigar más sobre la Haro. Tras analizar la situación, el tener que pedir otras punteras y calcular el chistecito de conseguir otro eje ISIS-Overdrive o un adaptador para ejes de BMX, decidí optar por al Chcker. Por $5890.00 MN me llevé esto:

http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2048&country=usa&brand=moun

a casa, la única diferencia es que fué en color azul. Al rato la probaré en el cerro de mi confianza y subiré las fostos respectivas. 

Gracias!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Pues después de leer sus sabias y desinteresadas sugerencias y comentarios me puse investigar más sobre la Haro. Tras analizar la situación, el tener que pedir otras punteras y calcular el chistecito de conseguir otro eje ISIS-Overdrive o un adaptador para ejes de BMX, decidí optar por al Chcker. Por $5890.00 MN me llevé esto:
> 
> http://www.gtbicycles.com/mountain/catalog/detail.php?id=2048&country=usa&brand=moun
> 
> ...


Antes que te hagas daño... tira a la basura esa tijera, inserta la Phaon y listo!
Felicidades!!


----------

